# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  مشکل با ریلیشن در استیمول

## mohamadrmh

سلام
من یه برنامه با wpf نوشتم و سه تا جدول دارم که جدول اول و دوم با هم کلید مشترک دارن و جدول دوم و سوم یه کلید اشتراک دیگه دارن
حالا من از طریق business objects گزارش ایجاد و چاپ میکنم که جدول اول و دوم مشترک هستند تو یه باند جدا نشلن داده میشوند که تا اینجا مشکلی نیست
اما میخوام وفتی مقادیر جدول دوم نمایش داده شد اونایی که از جدول سوم باش مرتبط هستن نمایش داده بشه که نمیتونم

جست جو زدم تو سایت های خارجی میگن از ریلیشن باید استفاده کنم

خواهشا راهنمایی کنید
اینکه اصلا روش کار درسته یا نه
اصلا از ویو ها باید استفاده کنم تو استیمول یا از خود تیبل

جدول اول invoiceID , Invoice date , invoiceDesc
جدول دوم  productid, invoiceId , invoiceItem , InvoiceItemcount
جدول سوم productid, productname, productcount

کمک کنید لطفا

----------


## fakhravari

با دیتاتیبل راحتره.
روی تیبل که ساختی کلیک کنی relation منوش میبینی

----------

